
Jack Ma: 'Making money is easy, spending it is hard' - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/jack-ma-making-money-easy-spending-hard/
======
rumcajz
Not very surprising. The more wealth inequality, the harder is to for poor to
get money. But at the same time harder for the wealthy to invest the money.

~~~
digi_owl
Demonstrating how massive a failure "trickle down" is as an idea.

